# Japangarten/ japanischer Garten/Bonsaigarten



## Teich4You (29. Dez. 2015)

Heute möchte ich mal ein Thema eröffnen, welches mich schon immer sehr angesprochen hat. Der japanische Garten, oder auch nur angehaucht japanische Garten, wirkt auf mich faszinierend.

Für mich muss es dabei kein perfekt nach der alten Kunst errichteter Garten sein. Auch kleine Details, die einen an das Land der aufgehenden Sonne erinnern faszinieren mich, wenn sie in Szene gesetzt werden.

Sofern es hier im Forum noch andere begeisterte Menschen gibt die Interesse an japanischen Gärten, deren Entstehung oder Gartenbonsai haben, können hier alle Ihre Erfahrungen (und vor allem Bilder) austauschen und Anregungen schaffen.

Ich mache gerne einen Anfang und verweise nochmal auf die Umgestaltung unseres Vorgarten, die ich bereits hier im Forum dokumentiert habe.

Für die Zukunft gibt es noch weitere Projekte. Denn nach und nach möchte ich mir ein Stück Japan nach Hause holen. Auch wenn es sich nur so anfühlt.


----------



## jolantha (29. Dez. 2015)

Hallo, 
finde ich richtig toll Deine Idee, träume ich schon lange von . 
Bei mir läßt sich sowas nicht verwirklichen, da ich ja am Wald wohne, und im Sommer viel Schatten habe, 
und alles, was ich mir in weiß zulege, ( Kies , Statuen usw. ) wird ruckzuck grün . 
Aber ich schaue gerne bei Dir rein, vielleicht ist ja das Eine oder Andere doch für mich dabei


----------



## pema (29. Dez. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
vorab: ich finde japanische Gartengestaltung sehr schön.
Aber:
1. glaube ich, dass hinter dieser Art von Gartengestaltung auch eine gewisse Weltanschauung (bzw. Religion) liegen muss und
2. passt für mich ein japanischer Garten auch nur zu einer japanischen Architektur.

D.h., ein rheinisches Haus (oder von mir aus ein bayrisches) mit einem japanischen Garten und den landestypischen Gärten und Häusern rechts und links wirkt fehl am Platz. (Genau so wie ein bayrisches Lokal in Japan für uns seltsam wirkt)
Allerdings ist ja diese Stein- (Kies) Optik sehr im Kommen. In erster Linie allerdings, weil die Leute meinen, dies sei pflegeleichter....also nichts mit japanisch- sondern weniger Unkraut.
Mir tut eigentlich jeder .... wie soll ich es nennen: deutscher? ... ich sag mal: 'tierfreundlicherer' Vorgarten leid, der in einen sog. japanischen Garten umgewandelt wird. Mit Plastikfolie, Steinen, nicht blühenden Pflanzen und Koniferen.
Wenn du allerdings jeden Morgen mit deinem Holzrechen rausgehst und den weißen Kies in die vorgegebenen Bahnen harkst - um die wichtigen Steine herum - o.k., dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.
petra


----------



## Teich4You (29. Dez. 2015)

Danke das du uns deine Meinung mitgeteilt hast. In erster Linie soll es hier aber um Menschen gehen, die dem Ganzen etwas abgewinnen können. Und zwar in Deutschland. Egal was der Nachbar oder Tante Erna davon hält, wie man seinen Garten gestaltet. Und mit Religion hat das gestalten des eigenen Garten schon mal lange nichts  zu tun... Foren sind zum verbreiten der eigenen Meinung da, aber man muss nicht immer alles raus lassen, nur weil andere daran Freude haben.


----------



## Petta (29. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Danke das du uns deine Meinung mitgeteilt hast. In erster Linie soll es hier aber um Menschen gehen, die dem Ganzen etwas abgewinnen können. Und zwar in Deutschland. Egal was der Nachbar oder Tante Erna davon hält, wie man seinen Garten gestaltet. Und mit Religion hat das gestalten des eigenen Garten schon mal lange nichts  zu tun... Foren sind zum verbreiten der eigenen Meinung da, aber man muss nicht immer alles raus lassen, nur weil andere daran Freude haben.



Hier kann ja wohl noch JEDER seine Meinung äußern,oder willst Du hier einigen den Mund verbieten


----------



## Teich4You (29. Dez. 2015)

Ach komm macht das Thema zu, löscht es wieder. Ich hab besseres zu tun als mich mit Kleingeistern rumzuärgern.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Dez. 2015)

Ach komm macht das Thema zu, löscht es wieder. Ich hab besseres zu tun als mich mit Kleingeistern rumzuärgern.


----------



## muh.gp (29. Dez. 2015)

Schade, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die zu jedem Thema ihre Meinung abgegeben müssen... Wenn einen das Thema nicht interessiert, dann haltet euch doch raus und macht nicht gleich wieder eine Glaubensfrage daraus! 

Und dann das Thema "Meinungsfreiheit"... da sind wir ja ganz groß!

Ich fände das Thema sehr interessant, auch weil ich eine Ecke in meinem Garten ab dem Frühjahr genau so gestalten werde und zwar nicht, weil ich religiöse Hintergedanken hege oder zu faul bin um Unkraut zu zupfen! Sondern weil mir diese Art der Gartengestaltung sehr gut gefällt und es eine Geschichte ist, die sich über Jahre entwickeln kann, muss und sollte. 

Also von mir aus, "Feuer frei!" für die japanische bzw. asiatische Gartengestaltung!

Ach ja, und vergesst bitte nicht eure Tulpenzwiebeln aus dem Boden zu holen, denn ob ein "holländischer" Garten in unsere Regionen passt... ich weiß nicht... Sorry, aber der musste sein... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Petta (29. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ach komm macht das Thema zu, löscht es wieder. Ich hab besseres zu tun als mich mit Kleingeistern rumzuärgern.


Ausgerechnet Du redest von Kleingeistern!!


----------



## meinereiner (29. Dez. 2015)

Weihnachten, das Fest der Liebe ist wieder vorbei.
Die Gewaltspirale darf sich wieder weiterdrehen


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2015)

Ach komm,  ....lasse den Fred offen, .....ein jeder möchte etwas persönliches in seinen Garten intigrieren, ein Architekt versucht sich auch mit jedem Bau ein Denkmal zu schaffen. Wenn er es im großen Stil machen darf, dann kann man es auch im kleinen Stil machen.
Ein User hat sich vor einem Jahr solch eine kleine Ecke geschaffen, den Stolz darüber konnte man förmlich herraus lesen.
Und auf den Bau eines Teehauses von Zacky kann ich mir auch an positive Meinungen erinnern.

Aber eigentlich wollte ich zu diesem Thema mal einen Link senden
http://www.japanische-gartenwelt.de/
Wir haben den Betreiber auf der diesjährigen Koi-Expo kennen gelernt und einige Worte mit ihm gewechselt (er baut schon sein halbes Leben an seiner Anlage) und er hat uns/mich schon etwas neugierig gemacht, eventuell gibt es mal einen kurz Besuch.

Ron!


----------



## pema (29. Dez. 2015)

Meine Güte...
hätte ich das gewusst......oder vielleicht auch nicht.
Jeder kann in seinem Garten machen was er möchte....und jeder kann doch dazu schreiben was er möchte - oder?
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es Unmengen an positiven Äußerungen bzgl. eines (deines) japanischen (tut mir leid, aber für mich ist das ja nicht japanisch, sondern Steine mit Pflanzen)  Gartens hier gibt ----
also was soll diese gekränkte Stellungnahme nur wegen eines (und so richtig negativ war er ja noch nicht einmal) Kommentares.
petra


----------



## dizzzi (29. Dez. 2015)

Ich glaube wir leben in einem halbwegs freien Land. Ich persönlich finde es schön, wenn man an den Häusern vorbei geht und jeder hat seinen Vorgarten oder Garten so gestaltet, wie ER/SIE es will, und nicht jeder Vorgarten oder Garten sieht gleich aus. Und obwohl wir einem halbwegs freien Land leben, bekommen wir schon genug Vorschriften aufs Auge gedrückt, wie das Haus, Garten, Vorgarten usw. zu gestallten ist.

@Teich4You: Laß dich von deinem Vorhaben nicht abbringen. Es muss dir gefallen und sonst keinem.

@Petra: Ich werde jetzt nicht zum Buddhisten, nur weil ich gestern beim Chinesen essen war.

LG

Udo


----------



## pema (29. Dez. 2015)

dizzzi schrieb:


> @Teich4You: Laß dich von deinem Vorhaben nicht abbringen. Es muss dir gefallen und sonst keinem.
> 
> @Petra: Ich werde jetzt nicht zum Buddhisten, nur weil ich gestern beim Chinesen essen war.



dito.
petra


----------



## wander-falke (29. Dez. 2015)

Boahey,....
Da ist wieder eine Keilerei im Gange und ich hab's fast verpennt........


Haut euch , macht Spass zu lesen


----------



## Teich4You (29. Dez. 2015)

Ich habe dafür 250,- EUR von RTL bekommen. Hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Dez. 2015)

Ok dann jetzt mal etwas konstruktives.

Wo bezieht ihr Bonsai?

Für den Vorgarten habe ich alles direkt bei einer Baumschule bezogen. Dort konnte auswähen zwischen importierten japnischen Bonsai, aber auch in deutschland gezogenen Pflanzen, was sich natürlich erheblich im Preis wiedergespiegelt hat.

Bonsai für die Fensterbank habe ich aber auch schon im Internet gekauft und auch da gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Hinzu kommen meine eigenen Versuche Bonsai zu züchten. Aus allem was sich so im Garten anbietet. Vom Kirschlorbeerableger, bis einer ausgetriebenen Eiche.

Hier ein Trieb eines kleines Apfelbaumes.
  

Einige abgetrennte Pfennigbaumäste sind wieder angewachsen und sollen zu einem kleinem Wald gezüchtet werden.


----------



## Aquaga (30. Dez. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube hier im Fred gibt es von verschiedenen Seiten ein Definitionsmissverständnis. Ein Japanischer Garten hat erstmal nix mit Steinwüste oder geharktem Sand zu tun. Diese angesprochene Unterart des Japanischen Gartens ist nämlich ein Zen-Garten.

Japanische Gärten können auch sehr grün und vital sein, siehe z.B.: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanischer_Garten_(Kaiserslautern) Der Japanische Garten in Kaiserslautern ist sogar einer der größten in Europa und dabei keine Wüste!

Ich denke auch, dass es für uns Europäer nicht leicht ist einen Japanischen Garten umzusetzen - weniger aus religiösen, denn aus kulturellen/philosophischen Gründen (Die aber natürlich auch wieder stark von der jeweiligen "Landesreligion" beeinflusst sind). Denn Grundsätze des Zen finden sich auch im "grünen Japanischen Garten" wieder, der sogar Blüten haben darf.

Schöne Grüße

Gabor

... der gerade für 2016 auch eine Japanisierung eines Gartenteils plant!


----------



## Aquaga (30. Dez. 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Meine Güte...
> hätte ich das gewusst......oder vielleicht auch nicht.
> Jeder kann in seinem Garten machen was er möchte....und jeder kann doch dazu schreiben was er möchte - oder?
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass es Unmengen an positiven Äußerungen bzgl. eines (deines) japanischen (tut mir leid, aber für mich ist das ja nicht japanisch, sondern Steine mit Pflanzen)  Gartens hier gibt ----
> ...



Liebe Petra,

ich glaube es geht nicht um "was negatives zu sagen" sondern darum, dass du vielleicht dazu neigst .... hmmmm, wie soll ich sagen..... anderen Dinge zu unterstellen bzw. Beiträge in einem Umfang zu interpretieren, den ich als gewagt ansehen würde. Vielleicht würden ein bisschen weniger Interpretation und etwas mehr Konjunktiv in deinen Äußerungen nicht schaden, hm?


<Fred kapern>
Mir hast du ja auch schon - sozusagen aus dem holen Bauch heraus - unterstellt ich würde einen Koi-Knast bauen wollen 



pema schrieb:


> Ohne jemals einen Koi gehalten zu haben:
> Es kommt doch nicht nur auf das Volumen an. Dann kannst du ja 5m tief graben und hast noch mehr Liter. So ein Tier (egal ob großer Koi...den du ja bestimmt haben möchtest...oder großer __ Goldfisch) will sich doch auch bewegen können. Von rechts nach links - nicht von oben nach unten.
> Überleg dir doch bitte noch mal die Maße. Wegen zweier Koniferen (die man schon nachgeworfen bekommt) würde ich keinen Koiknast bauen wollen.
> petra



</Fred kapern>

Gabor


----------



## muh.gp (30. Dez. 2015)

Bevor ich meinen eigentlichen Beitrag schreibe, hätte ich eine Bitte an die Administratoren!

Bitte löscht oder verschiebt mal den ganzen Kram, der nicht zum Thema gehört. Denn das Thema ist zu interessant und schön, als das der Auftakt so gestaltet sein sollte.

DANKE!


----------



## muh.gp (30. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

jetzt mal zu meiner "Ich werde ein japanischer Garten"-Spielwiese...

Das ist die zur Verfügung stehende Fläche. Es sind rund vier mal sechs Meter, die zwischen unserer Garage und dem Stellplatz, ab dem Frühjahr mit Carport, entstehen soll. Der Plan ist keineswegs eine Kieslandschaft zu schaffen, sondern viel mit größeren Steinen (von Felsen möchte ich jetzt nicht sprechen ), __ Moos, Gräsern, Bambus, Formgehölzen und natürlich auch etwas Wasser zu arbeiten. Hier der zur Verfügung stehende Platz:

 

 

Was die Steine anbelangt, suche ich mir gerade über die Kleinanzeigen in der Bucht einen Bestand zusammen. Der Anfang ist aber gemacht, aber weitere müssen folgen...

 

Rein pflanzentechnisch überwintert der erste Schub schon mal im Hochbeet, aber auch hier wird noch einiges dazu kommen. Vor allem __ Azaleen sollen einen schönen Teppich bilden.

 

Natürlich darf auch Wasser nicht fehlen! Teich 3.0 sozusagen... Mir schwebt ein kleines Teichlein mit kleinem Wasserfall aus den Felsen und Bachlauf vor. Besatz ist keiner eingeplant.

So, das sind mal die ersten Gedanken...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## meinereiner (30. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Flo,

[Klugscheißermode an]

Du züchtest keine Bonsais, du gestaltest Bonsai.
Ich hab das auch schon öfters bei mir gehört: Ahh, du züchtest Bonsai.
Nein, wir züchten nicht. 
Zucht ist die kontrollierte Fortpflanzung mit dem Ziel der genetischen Umformung (so steht's auf Wikipedia ).
Das ist aber hier nicht der Fall. 
Es werden Pflanzen (Bäume und Sträucher) gestaltet/geformt um sie entsprechend einer bestimmten Vorstellung aussehen zu lassen.

[Klugscheißermode aus]

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Gabor an. Die Verwendung von Kies (Zen-Garten) ist nur eine Spielart eines japanischen Gartens.
Man kann ja in alles mögliche religiöse oder sonstige Weltanschauungen hineininterpretieren, und irgendwas als echt oder unecht bezeichnen.
Ich denke mal es kommt darauf an, ob es einem (oder sogar mehreren) gefällt oder nicht. Was neues entsteht ja oft aus der Kombination aus altem.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Dez. 2015)

Hi,

es gibt übrigens net nur "grünes" sondern auch auffällige Blütenpflanzen in Japangärten, u.a.

__ Magnolien
__ Strauchpfingstrosen
Rhododendren (__ Azaleen)
__ Hosta
__ Kamelien
Clematis
__ Blauregen
__ Hortensien
__ Pfingstrosen
__ Lilien

MfG Frank


----------



## wander-falke (30. Dez. 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt mal zu meiner "Ich werde ein japanischer Garten"-Spielwiese...



Jetzt mal ehrlich, ich finde deinen Garten jetzt schon schön. 
Er hat so einen archaisch-natürlichen Hinterhofcharakter der sich sanft in die urbane Umgebung einpasst.

Oder ?


----------



## troll20 (30. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Holger, ich denke, bis auf einige Kommentare, sollten alle Beiträge hier verbleiben.
Denn auch bzw gerade ein Japanisch angehauchter Garten spiegelt das jin und jang wieder.
Es ist wie man alleine auf YouTube sieht (ohne das man jemals in Japan war) und einige Vorredner schon ansprachen immer Regions- und Religionsabhängig, wie die Gärten gestaltet werden. Und was Bonsai Bäumchen angeht, das sind ja eigentlich große Bäume welche mit der Schere klein gehalten werden, mit Stöcken und Schnüren in bestimmte Richtungen gebunden werden. Um natürlich Wilde Baumerscheinungen als Miniatur zu kopieren. Da auch wir hier in Deutschland, wunderschöne Krippelkiefern -__ Eichen und andere Bäume von der Natur geboten bekommen, (Wenn man etwas aufmerksam durch die Natur geht sieht man diese Beispiele überall) finde ich das nicht unbedingt klar Japanisch.
Da ist nur die Art der Nachgestaltung, Japanisch. Dies liegt aber mehr daran das die Japaner sehr Naturverbunden sind (auch wenn man es kaum glauben mag, bei Ihrem Umgang mit der Natur einiger Tiere und Pflanzen). Und gerade diese Naturverbundenheit lies diesen Trend ein Stück Natur in die recht kleinen Gärten zu holen erst entstehen.
Aber wie holt man die große vielseitige Natur in einen kleinen Garten, richtig in dem man sie verkleinert.
Was übrigens auch in Deutschland schon seit längerem gemacht wird, z.B. bei Obstbäumen. Nur will man hier noch etwas vernünftiges Ernten darf der Baum nicht zu klein werden.

Wie man sieht, ist es hier wie überall ein für und wieder oder doch nur "jin und jang" 
Von daher wünschich euch allen einen Gesunden Rutsch ins neue Jahr, mit der Bitte knallt ein bissel weniger, unsere Umwelt weis es zu Danken.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Dez. 2015)

Es gibt schöne asiatische Gärten. Solange die mit Blickrichtungen und großen Steinen gestaltet sind mag ich die auch. Wenn aber dicke Buddas, Steinvogelhäuser und Drachen im Garten verteilt werden mag ich das gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Dez. 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Was die Steine anbelangt, suche ich mir gerade über die Kleinanzeigen in der Bucht einen Bestand zusammen. Der Anfang ist aber gemacht, aber weitere müssen folgen...


Die Steine gefallen mir schon sehr gut! Haben einen guten Character! 
Für die dargestellte Fläche sind das schon ganz schön viele finde ich. 
Wo und wie werden die Pflanzen platziert?
Hast du da ganz konkrete Vorstellungen, oder machst du Zeichnungen, oder eher mehr nach Gefühl? 
Beim Vorgarten habe ich es eigentlich mehr nach Gefühl gemacht.
Einfach zur Baumschule und dies und das gekauft.
Nur ganz grob als Idee gehabt zwei Aufhänger als größere Pflanzen und zwei größere Steine platzieren zu wollen. 
Den Rest konnte ich mir erst vor Ort so hinrücken wie es dann letztendlich aussieht.
Das hätte ich auf dem Papier so nicht planen können.


----------



## wander-falke (30. Dez. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn aber dicke Buddas, Steinvogelhäuser und Drachen im Garten verteilt werden mag ich das gar nicht mehr.




Pass aber auf dass du damit niemanden auf den Schlipps getreten bist......


----------



## Teich4You (30. Dez. 2015)

Wusstet ihr das der Buddhismus eine sehr kooperative Religion ist? Und das in Japan der Buddhismus und der Shintoismus beide gleichzeitig ausgelebt werden und sich auch sehr stark vermischt haben? Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, das es in diesem Thread wirklich darum gehen soll, wie man sich ein Stück Japan/Asien/was-auch-immer-Gefühl nach Hause holen kann. Da zählt für mich die einzelne Blumenvase, bis hin zum komplett angelegten Zen-Garten einfach alles dazu. Und wenn ich mir nunmal einen Gartenbonsai neben die Terrasse pflanze und finde das es gut aussieht, naja dann ist mir egal was der alte Mönch denkt und ob ich damit das Gleichgewicht der Gartenenergien durcheinander bringe. Also ran an die Tasten!

Wie Robert auch schön geschrieben hat "Was neues entsteht ja oft aus der Kombination aus altem". Ich werde daher immer versuchen einen alten Busch, oder einen Baum zu behalten und irgendwie in das Gesamtkonzept zu integrieren, wenn es irgendwie machbar ist. Also alles ein wenig eindeutschen finde ich garnicht schlimm.


----------



## Aquaga (30. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nur ganz grob als Idee gehabt zwei Aufhänger als größere Pflanzen und zwei größere Steine platzieren zu wollen.
> Den Rest konnte ich mir erst vor Ort so hinrücken wie es dann letztendlich aussieht.



Ich arbeite mich auch gerade erst in die japanische Gartenbaukunst ein. Was ich aber schon für mich als Quintessenz zu erkennen glaube ist, dass ein japanischer Garten nur wirkt (oder vielleicht besser gesagt: erst richtig wirkt), wenn man bestimmte Gestaltungsprinzipien berücksichtigt, die für Europäer aber nicht selbstverständlich sind.

Mit deinem 2er-Prinzip bist du z.B. von einem der wichtigsten Grundprinzipien der japanischen Gartengestaltung abgewichen: der Asymetrie! 
Ungerade Zahlen von Steinen und Pflanzen verheißen bei den Japanern Glück und wehren böse Geister ab. 
Das klingt für "Westler" erst mal blöd.....aber, wenn man ungerade Gruppen bildet erzeugt das in der Wahrnehmung Spannung, da der menschliche Verstand immer automatisch und unbewusst nach Regelmäßigkeiten wie Symetrie oder anderen Gesetzmäßigkeiten sucht. Durch die Reduzierung der Gestaltungselemente im japanischen Garten wird der permanenten Aktivierung der Wahrnehmung die Spannung erzeugt jedoch beruhigend entgegen gewirkt. Ich würde für mich sagen, dass sich bei mir in japanischen Gärten dadurch so was wie eine aktivierte Entspannung einstellt. Und das finde ich an diesen Gärten so faszinierend.

Daneben gibt es eine Fülle an Symbolsprache die die einzelnen Gestaltungselemente sprechen. __ Moos (steht für Dauerhaftigkeit und langes Leben), Gehölze die die Ewigkeit ansprechen (z.B. Nadelbäume), Gehölze die den Moment betonen (Kirschblüten), Brücken über fließendem Wasser (Dinge die auf einem zukommen, oder Dinge die man hinter sich lässt - je nach Betrachtungsweise).....und und und.....

Einen Fehler den so mancher Westler bei der Gestaltung seines japanischen Gartens macht, ist zu glauben je mehr Steinlaternen und Bambus, desto japanischer. Aber für den japanischen Garten gilt: weniger ist mehr. Doch die ausgesuchten Gestaltungselemente müssen bewusst (und gekonnt) in Szene gesetzt werden und eine Landschaft nachbilden, bzw. damit eine Geschichte erzählen um zu wirken. Und genau das ist die größte Schwierigkeit, die am Anfang einer Gartenplanung steht und vorab im Kopf und auf dem Papier geleistet werden muss.

Schöne Grüße
Gabor

.... der schon 100 Blätter vollgezeichnet hat, aber immer noch nicht die passende Geschichte für seinen Garten gefunden hat.


----------



## Michael H (30. Dez. 2015)

Hallo

Wie immer in diesen Themen , jedem das seine .

Für mich wäre das auch nichts , ich kämpfe ja jetzt schon an allem Enden vom Garten das er einigermassen Vorzeigbar ist.
Schau mir das schon gerne an aber hinterm Haus brauch ich nicht so viel Japan . Da bin ich eher für mehr Japan im Teich da schau ich mir das lieber an .


----------



## muh.gp (30. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wo und wie werden die Pflanzen platziert?
> Hast du da ganz konkrete Vorstellungen, oder machst du Zeichnungen, oder eher mehr nach Gefühl?



Ich werde "spielen"! Die schweren Teile mal da hinlegen und dann doch dort... Wenn ich so rauchend durch den Garten
schlendere, dann kommen schon die Ideen. Die endgültige Anordnung wird mich sicher ein paar Tage beschäftigen, aber ich freue mich schon tierisch darauf. 

Allerdings muss ich zuerst die Abgrenzung zum Auto-Stellplatz fertig machen.


----------



## samorai (30. Dez. 2015)

Man könnte auch in gewisser Art und Weise mit einem Hintergrund "spielen", es verschafft mehr Volumen und ist mal was ganz anderes.
Ich finde es sehr gelungen, da es wie ein zusätzliches Fenster wirkt.
  

geil, oder ?
Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Dez. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr gelungen, da es wie ein zusätzliches Fenster wirkt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Supper sowas


----------



## pema (31. Dez. 2015)

Guten Morgen,
mal einen kleinen Tipp zur Verwendung von Steinen im Garten (egal ob japanisch oder sonst wie):
die Findlinge (Steine) immer zu einem Teil in die Erde eingraben - nicht einfach nur drauflegen. Das ergibt plötzlich ein ganz anderes Bild. Dann wird aus einem Stein ein kleiner Berg (Felsen), der sich aus der Ebene erhebt.
petra


----------



## jolantha (31. Dez. 2015)

Ron, ist aber nicht bei Dir, oder ????
Wenn ich sowas könnte, würde ich das sofort nachmachen


----------



## samorai (31. Dez. 2015)

Neee Anne, nicht bei mir .... ein paar Häuser weiter..... aber hier wohnen heit alle am Wasser!!! ....Und einige leben intensiver damit, ja und die andere hälfte geht es so zu sagen .....na Du weißt schon wie ich das meine .

Ron!


----------



## Teich4You (20. Jan. 2016)

Zwei Kollegen aus meinem Bonsai-Krankenhaus

Ein wenig Missmanagement meinerseits hatte bei diesen beiden Pflanzen leider dazu geführt, dass sie völlig vertrocknet waren.

Aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgeben! 

Der chinesische Liguster hat sich wieder gefangen und kann auch bald schon wieder seinen ersten Schnitt vertragen.
Das __ Moos wächst auch wieder.


 



Der Junischnee treibt langsam wieder aus. Es werden sich wohl nicht alle Äste wieder erholen, aber ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass mit mehr Blättern auch die Regeneration noch zunehmen wird.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (21. Jan. 2016)

Meine beiden Bonsai stehen im Winterquartier, abwarten ob sie das überleben, ich übe noch 
Ansonsten zieht im Garten auch ein wenig japanisches Flair ein, ob das dem Chef jetzt passt ist mir ..... Ist eh schon gekauft.

LG Heike


----------



## Teich4You (23. Sep. 2016)

Meine Ulme und der Liguster.
  
Beide über den ganzen Sommer draußen gewesen.
Ulme kann ich nur empfehlen.
Pflegeleicht und schnittverträglich.


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2016)

Die Ulme durfte nun ins Haus.
Die kalte Jahreszeit führt dazu, dass sie langsam die Blätter abwirft.

 

Der 20-jährige Geldbaum treibt nach seiner radikalen Beschneidung wieder sehr stark aus.
Auch er hat die letzten Wochen draussen verbracht.
Ich freue mich richtig darauf, wenn er im nächsten Jahr weiter in Form gebracht wird.

 

Hier ein Jadebaum.
Ähnlich wie der Geldbaum, nur mit kleineren Blättern und einem dunkleren Stamm.

 

Ein weiteres Projekt ist dieser kleine Geldbaumwald, der jetzt vielleicht 1 Jahr besteht.
Die Stämme habe ich bereits einmal komplett wieder eingekürzt.
Dadurch sind sie dicker geworden und einige Pflanzen haben begonnen weitere Äste auszubilden.
Leider gehen die Katzen immer in der Ecke auf die Fensterbank, daher die ganzen Haare. 

 

Dieser Kollege findet sich auch oft in Baumärkten.
Es ist so eine Kreuzung zwischen Ginseng und Ficus der oben drauf gestopft wurde.
Ich mag ihn trotzdem. 

 

Der Liguster stand im Büro und hat in meiner Abwesenheit wieder leiden müssen.
Die Kollegen haben das Gießen etwas vernachlässigt. 
Die letzte Zeit stand er dann draußen auf der Terrasse und hat wieder ausgetrieben.
Am besten ist dabei allerdings das __ Moos gewachsen.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Mai 2017)

Anbei mal wieder einige Schnappschüsse der Bonsaifamilie.
Zuwachs gab es auch in Form zwei neuer __ Ahorn und einer __ Mispel.

Acer Palmatum, mit Schale ca. 50cm hoch.
Mein größter bisher.
Macht Lust auf mehr. 

  

Zwergmispel. Einfach und pflegeleicht.

  

kleiner Acer beim Austrieb

  

Der Linguster hat eine komplette Überarbeitung bekommen


----------



## Ida17 (3. Mai 2017)

Hi,

hier mal mein erster Versuch einen Bonsai zu ziehen, eine Jacaranda  
Sie ist erst 2 Jahre alt, mal sehen was daraus wird 
Aus den noch vorrätigen Samen versuche ich mal einen normalen Baum zu pflanzen.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Mai 2017)

Sieht auf jeden Fall witzig aus wie er wächst.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Mai 2017)

Hier mein Eichenbonsai.
Habe ich mal im Garten gefunden und wächst hervorragend.

  

Zu sehen von rechts nach links:
Kleiner japanischer __ Ahorn mit Neuaustrieb, nach dem Frost-Desaster Anfang des Jahres, Chinesische Ulme und zwei Gartengewächse die ich mir seit 1,5 Jahren irgendwie so hinziehe, wie es mir gefällt. Das eine könnte ein __ Essigbaum sein, dass andere irgendwas Richtung Buxus.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (30. Mai 2017)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was dabei am Ende rauskommt. 

LG Heike


----------



## Teich4You (11. Dez. 2017)




----------



## Teich4You (4. März 2018)

Ich mache hier einfach mal weiter.

Wie jedes Jahr hatte ich einige erfolge, aber auch einige Verluste bei den Bonsai.
Was ich nicht mehr mache, ist einen Bonsai meinen Kollegen zu überlassen, wenn ich Urlaub habe.

Der Linguster war ja mal wesentlich größer, wie man einige Beiträge vorher sehen kann. 
Habe ihn halt irgendwann kürzen müssen, weil der Stamm hinüber war.
Seit dem hat er sich wieder gut gefangen und ich halte ihn bewusst klein.
Stand letztes Jahr am Ende auch viele Monate draußen im Garten.

  
  

Den kleinen __ Ahorn habe ich vor dem großen Frost dann doch noch rein geholt.
War mir nicht sicher, ob er das überlebt.
Steht nun seit rund 2 Wochen in der Fensterbank und treibt fleißig aus.
Ich liebe die rote Farbe der Blätter.
Wenn es wärmer wird, darf er wieder raus.

  
  
  
  

Die Eiche und der große Ahorn überwinterten bis vor 1 Woche im Schuppen und teilweise einfach draußen.
Allerdings auf Styrodur und mit Luftpolsterfolie umwickelt.
Bekommen alle 2 Wochen etwas Wasser.
Letzte Woche kamen die beiden zum Schutz in das neue Gewächshaus.
Denke in 2-3 Wochen dürfen die beiden komplett ins Freie.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2018)

Neu dabei in 2018, Acer Dissectum 81cm mit Schale.

 

Die Bonsaifamilie an ihrem Sommerstandort.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2018)

Hier noch für alle die sowas interessant finden Bilder vom Austrieb, der farblich ja auch immer ganz schön ist.


----------

